# Tagalong On-Seat Pet Booster Car Seat



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I've been looking at car seats for Daisy and Beau with the following considerations:

1. Big enough for them to comfortably lay down and sleep
2. High enough sides that they wouldn't "slip out" in a sudden stop
3. Secure seat belt system
4. High enough for them to see out
5. Wouldn't "break the bank"
6. Two seats need to fit in our Prius and also in the bucket seats in the back of our Yukon

Most of the ones I liked were made of foam, but the inner area wasn't all that large because of the thickness of the foam walls. I need TWO - so two of the largest wouldn't fit in my Prius. Many were very expensive....cheaper ones didn't look as secure.

While searching the internet, I found a new car-seat that became available in late April: http://www.solvitproducts.com/on_seat_booster_main.htm

It has a heavy duty, rigid frame that snaps together and a cover that zips and velcros on plus a pillow cushion. There is a "D" ring fastened to the frame and has a safety leash that slips through the cover that you can attach to a harness. The car's seat belt goes through the frame to fasten the seat to the car...kind of like a baby's car seat. I'll try to attach some pics (if I have them re-sized correctly)!

Can of Campbell's soup is to provide size scale. The bottom pic shows the opening to place the seat belt thru...

$64.99 each on Amazon (free freight.....)


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy and Beau both like the car seats. They've been climbing into them to snooze! Daisy weighs 11.2 lbs and Beau is 13.8 lbs so you can see how they fit. Don't mind my messy dogs! They are due for a bath!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks good to me! Thanks for sharing! I will be checking them out for sure.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice! I will need something like this for my cross country trip in a motor home. I need something that belts in as well. Thanks. I will check this out. BTW your pups are adorable. Bath or no bath!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats really nice!

They are making alot of dual duty carrier/seat things I noticed when I was bag shopping (I have a bit of a thing with dog carriers, I, ehh, collect them..yeah, that's it....collect them, lol) I think this is pretty cool, I just bought it a few weeks ago but haven't tried it out in the car yet::

http://www.allpetfurniture.com/Snoozer-Pet-Products-86-X-SZR1057.html

But what I like is that it is higher and harder to jump out of, because Gucci will move heaven and earth to get to my lap in the car.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks good to me. 
I left Oliver and Comet's in the house for awhile so they would get used to being in them before I used the seats in the car. It worked beautifully--they hope right into their car seats now


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

How cute are those pics of the two of them in it!!!! Looks excellent!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That looks like a really well made seat. I had the one made of foam(but gave it to my DD), and after a while it starts to lose it's shape. Shelby likes to just lay on the back seat anyway, so she is harnessed in. I just bought a console seat for Kodi. He likes to sit in my lap, or be next to me. I tested it out and he jumped in it and laid down. Sunday I'm going to put it in the car and take him for a ride. keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love it. I have the foam kind and none of the dogs particularly want to be in it. They usually jump out and lie on the seat. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I like how you could even just put a pad down in it, and make it a little bigger and cooler! It would be easy to clean, too! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Sheri said:


> I like how you could even just put a pad down in it, and make it a little bigger and cooler! It would be easy to clean, too! Thanks for posting it.


The liner material is not all that thick, so you wouldn't gain much space leaving it off. It's the pillow cushion that makes it comfortable. The fleece liner is VERY thin but Daisy and Beau don't seem to mind.

There's actually three pieces besides the hard plastic car seat: The outside quilted shell goes on first. There are velcro tabs around the top of the shell. Then you place the fleece interior liner into the car seat. It also has velcro tabs that attach to the outer shell. The pillow cushion goes in last.

One of the "selling features" is that you can easily launder the fabric pieces if they become soiled (think car-sick! - Luckily mine don't get it.)

Mostly, I was attracted to the structural strength of the car seat, and the higher sides...

I'll try to get some pics in the two cars so you can all see how it fits.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I noticed it is placed off the seat......I am afraid the bottom will come out....Any chance?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lynda, have you used it in your car yet? I have a Prius also, so not a huge amount of room. Does the seat belt hold the dog seat back against the seat of the car securely? I noticed it is placed toward the bottom of the carrier with nothing anchoring the top and was wondering if the top would pitch forward in a sudden stop? It looks like one I might be interested in trying as it would be fairly easy to keep clean.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

It fastens in tightly with the seat belt - like kids car seats. I don't see how it could pitch forward as it is a solid "box". I promise to take pics soon. I've been busy moving stuff from my old pc to my mac.....


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks nice. I have the Snoozer 3-in-1 seats for each of my pups. I can't buy the ones with the soft, white cover like yours because Roscoe and Stella will pull at the white fluff and eat it


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I had a foam one that looked like this, but as stated above, it does lose it's shape. I now use it as a booster for the dogs to jump in and out of our bed.

I'm in the market for two new ones so will definitly check these out!


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

Here is another possibility. I have had one for a year or more, and really like it.
http://www.fidorido.com/


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lynda, thanks for sharing - Daisy and Beau look so cute in them! They look nice and sturdy - something I would be interested in for Abby. She won't even get in a dog bed, though, so I'm not too sure about a car seat, either.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Suzy said:


> Here is another possibility. I have had one for a year or more, and really like it.
> http://www.fidorido.com/


I like that FidoRido best. If I ever actually buy one, (versus my el-cheapo laundry basket,) that is the one I'll get.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I liked the "look" of the fidorido better than the one I bought - but I liked the depth better on mine.... I may take the outer cover off (leaving the inner liner) because it would be easier to change the seats between our two cars....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

That was my problem with my dog and I am always driving. Let me know if that keeps Gucci in her own seat!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this product! I currently have a foam Lookout booster seat that I bought for General (the yorkie). The girls love to sit in it toether, but as they grow, or if I have all three in the car together, I will need another seat. I was considering another lookout in a medium size for the two girls, but this might be a better option!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

So what is the verdict on the seat? I am in the market for a new one that the girls will be able to use. Right now, three dogs in the back seat and hey like to trade spots. I have a foam lookout seat, but have found that General and Bella both like to put their paws up on the side, so the sides "wilt" under them. Willow likes to put her head on the side and just watch.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Lynda! I just ordered one. It's my third car seat purchase. I had a different Solv It one that was smaller and wasn't very secure IMO and then a Lookout which I also am not impressed with the security thing. I'm hoping this one will fill the bill. Stella loves riding in the car but I'm a little anxious about how safe it is. I'm taking her on a drive to Nebraska later this month so I really hope this is the one!

Daisy and Beau look very comfy in their seats!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Overall I am happy with the Tagalong car seats. I wish they were easier to get in and out of the car though. It's easier in the Denali than it is in the Prius. I keep meaning to get photos but have just had a lot of things going on lately. Daisy and Beau are happy in them. Daisy just curls up and goes to sleep while Beau has to watch EVERYTHING. The higher sides ease my fear of their falling out. Beau does put his feet up on the sides and there's no problem with that. Like kids are seats - it a struggle to stretch out the seat belt and feed it though the two holes to fasten it in....but we don't have to move them all that often!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We used the console booster seat for Kodi when we went to Cape Cod, and it worked out great.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Suzy said:


> Here is another possibility. I have had one for a year or more, and really like it.
> http://www.fidorido.com/


Suzy, I like the looks of the Fidorido seat..


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I went to Amazon and I didn't see that one. they had one for 50+- dollars, is this the one? I need one before the 30th as we are traveling again.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Lucille,
I found it here http://www.dogbedsandcrates.com/products/jumbo-tagalong-on-seat-booster.html
With free shipping.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

This one that Molly has is not meant to lay down in ,but still is good. The biggest thing to watch for is that they are fastened with a harness and as short as possible tether. (on their body that is). It's by Outward Hound.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> This one that Molly has is not meant to lay down in ,but still is good. The biggest thing to watch for is that they are fastened with a harness and as short as possible tether. (on their body that is). It's by Outward Hound.


I was thinking of getting that one. I have a Rav4 and two kids (one is still in a booster seat himself) so there isn't much room if we are all in the car.

The question I have is when I tried to use a harness with my big dogs they would twist around until they nearly strangle themselves. How do you prevent that?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> I was thinking of getting that one. I have a Rav4 and two kids (one is still in a booster seat himself) so there isn't much room if we are all in the car.
> 
> The question I have is when I tried to use a harness with my big dogs they would twist around until they nearly strangle themselves. How do you prevent that?


The Outward Hound like Dave has for Molly is the one we have at the moment. I don't recall if they came in different sizes as I no longer have the box, so I am sure I bought for Augie's weight. It is pretty small, and the interior shape is pretty 'square'. Augie has figured out a way to lay in it. The first time he rode in it, I had hung a folded towel over the front edge to give more padding and when we stopped at the rest stop, noticed he had quietly gotten sick all down the towel on the outside of the seat.  I think by laying down, he feels better, though I am not sure I would want to take a long road trip with him in it. Can't imagine that would be too comfortable for him. I don't think he would get tangled up in the seat. If the harness fits properly, the tether strap to the seat is short enough that I don't think it could happen. If you have limited space, this one does not take up a lot of room. I am considering the Tagalong for long trips, as we hope to get back to Montana sometime again this fall and after the last trip and leaving him home, we said we were going to take him next time!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

morriscsps said:


> I was thinking of getting that one. I have a Rav4 and two kids (one is still in a booster seat himself) so there isn't much room if we are all in the car.
> 
> The question I have is when I tried to use a harness with my big dogs they would twist around until they nearly strangle themselves. How do you prevent that?


Here's a video by Jean Donaldson on how to desensitize to a gentle leader but basically the same thing.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Pam, I agree, if the space they have to move around in is limited they shouldn't be able to twist the harness around and get hung up in it.

I found that the dogs do fine on the highway for long rides. A 5 hour drive on the Interstate is fine. It's those short rides around town; stop n go, many turns, bumpy roads, that make them nauseous.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero has the FidoRido and he loves it. He can see out well and loves to nap in it also. We've taken him on road trips and it came in handy as you can put it in the bathtub and and it becomes a tub for a bath.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

So Lynda now that you've been using the new seat for a few weeks, what do you think? I have the old style of this seat and am seriously considering getting this newer version as Piper keeps trying to get out of the old one. 

When it's in the car, can the dogs easily see out the window? The old version is a little low and I think if she could see out the window she would stay put.

Do you have any pictures of the seat in the car?


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Julie - I know I've been horrible about taking more pics... but we're getting ready to go on vacation and I just can't get time now. I'll try as soon as I get back.

I still like the car seats. The inside is larger - so they can lie down on longer trips. They can see out when they sit up - but not lying down. 

Daisy lies down - Beau sits and watches the scenery go by!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Here's a video by Jean Donaldson on how to desensitize to a gentle leader but basically the same thing.


Wow, she makes it look easy. My Nessie uses a gentle leader. She isn't thrilled with it but knows it means we are going for a walk. I never thought of feeding treats through the loop like that.

So.. I guess I should first get Jack to love whatever harness we get using that technique. Then .... get him to love sitting in the booster? Have the kids sit next to him and give him treats if he just sits?

Okay! I have a plan.:biggrin1:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Lynda, I think I'm going to get it. I have the one with the brown suede and plaid liner in the old style because the other one seemed too small. Piper is about 10.5 to 11 lbs which I think is about the size you said Daisy is. I wonder if I should get the one you have or the plaid. The plaid seemed easier to wash and I have washed it quite a few times and it still looks great. How do you feel about the size you have vs. the size of Daisy and Beau? Piper likes to sit for short trips and lie down for long trips.

I hope you have a great vacation!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Hi everyone.. Julie told me about this thread, and I must say this sounds really good.. I am using the older solvit booster. My one concern is airbag deployment since this new one actually sits on the seat. Honey weighs 10 pounds and the website says the booster weighs 7 pounds. I drive a Mazda Tribute. I do not want to run the risk of using something that would cause the airbags to go off... anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

My mom just purchased me the Animals Matter SUV console seat as she has one and loves it.
http://www.pawpalaceonline.com/luxury-suede-lookout-pet-car-seats-p-3345.html

I don't know why it says 4 lbs her dog is 20lbs and fits comfortably sometimes with Lily in it too!

It is nice and deep and it is like a bed for the car, it has a clip so it can be attached to the harness.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

HoneyBunny said:


> Hi everyone.. Julie told me about this thread, and I must say this sounds really good.. I am using the older solvit booster. My one concern is airbag deployment since this new one actually sits on the seat. Honey weighs 10 pounds and the website says the booster weighs 7 pounds. I drive a Mazda Tribute. I do not want to run the risk of using something that would cause the airbags to go off... anyone know? Thanks!


It takes quite a bit of weight to activate the airbag in the front seat. My scrawny but tall son at 90 lbs barely turned on the 'passenger airbag on' light. If he held his bookbag in his lap, then it would activate. At 110 lbs., it always turns on. My 12 lb. cat with heavy plastic pet kennel nevers activates it. I drive a RAV4.

I don't think 20 lbs of carseat and dog would turn on the front passenger airbag. I would look it up in the manual.


----------



## momtwoboys (Jan 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Thats really nice!
> 
> They are making alot of dual duty carrier/seat things I noticed when I was bag shopping (I have a bit of a thing with dog carriers, I, ehh, collect them..yeah, that's it....collect them, lol) I think this is pretty cool, I just bought it a few weeks ago but haven't tried it out in the car yet::
> 
> ...


I have this for my girl, she too will insist on my lap! If she's in this though she's fine. She is only 10ish lbs though.....

BTW, hi, I just found this place again after a long time. Good to see some beautiful Havs again!:wave:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been responding....we're on vacation. I took Daisy and Beau back to their breeder to stay with her while we're on vacation - and I snapped these pics on my iphone on the way there, so the quality is NOT the best....

The car seats are in a Yukon for this trip. As you can see, they can both see out easily and have plenty of room to lie down. These car seats are not "Plush" because they are made of a hard plastic like a child's car seat - not of foam... But it doesn't seem to interfere with their naps LOL!!

I always have the car seats in the back seat of the Yukon or the Prius because I have two of them to get into the car. But I think both the cars have an option to turn off the front passenger seat air bags....

Hope this helps!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HoneyBunny said:


> Hi everyone.. Julie told me about this thread, and I must say this sounds really good.. I am using the older solvit booster. My one concern is airbag deployment since this new one actually sits on the seat. Honey weighs 10 pounds and the website says the booster weighs 7 pounds. I drive a Mazda Tribute. I do not want to run the risk of using something that would cause the airbags to go off... anyone know? Thanks!


I think it depends on your car. In my Mini Cooper, if there's not ENOUGH weight on the seat, the airbag automatically is shut off.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Daisy and Beau look so comfy....that seals the deal for me! I love these things.

My Toyota minivan takes about 25 to 30 pounds to turn the airbag on. BUT, it can also be triggered by the height of whatever is in the seat. There is a button to turn it off though. Check the manual I'm sure you'll find a way to deactivate it.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm very happy with Daisy and Beau's car seats: 

They are high enough for them to see out easily.
They are very sturdy.
They attach to the car with the seat belt like a child's car seat.
They are very large inside for them to lie down.
The sides are high enough that they can't fall out.
They have a safety strap to attach to their harnesses.
They are reasonably priced.
Daisy and Beau really LIKE them! We used to put them in their crates!

The only complaints I have are:

They are a pain to take in and out - like a kid's car seat.
They could be a little "plusher" inside.

But I guess if they padded the sides very much it would reduce the interior usable space...


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought this car seat a couple weeks ago and tested it out over the weekend. We drove to my sister's in Nebraska and only stopped for gas and potty breaks. It was an 11-1/2 hour trip. Stella did wonderfully in this seat. I had it in the front of my Pontiac Torrent and although Stella weighs 13 pounds, it did not activate the airbag. This is the third car seat I have had and is by far the best. There's plenty of room, it fits easily into the car, Stella can see out of it and like I said, it doesn't activate the front airbag. We drove home yesterday and it took us 12 hours, again only stopping for gas and potty breaks. Stella was able to stretch out and sleep most of the way in this car seat. It's a keeper!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

AKathy said:


> I bought this car seat a couple weeks ago and tested it out over the weekend. We drove to my sister's in Nebraska and only stopped for gas and potty breaks. It was an 11-1/2 hour trip. Stella did wonderfully in this seat. I had it in the front of my Pontiac Torrent and although Stella weighs 13 pounds, it did not activate the airbag. This is the third car seat I have had and is by far the best. There's plenty of room, it fits easily into the car, Stella can see out of it and like I said, it doesn't activate the front airbag. We drove home yesterday and it took us 12 hours, again only stopping for gas and potty breaks. Stella was able to stretch out and sleep most of the way in this car seat. It's a keeper!


What kind of harness are you using with the seat? Any of you have recommendations for harnesses used with car seats that are safe in the event of an accident? Thank you for reporting on your experience with the car seat - sounds good. Think Augie will be getting one - we have a long-distance trip planned for sometime in the near future and what he is currently using is not going to work. Man, all the paraphernalia I am thinking I need to pack for him to make his trip comfortable may require a U-Haul! :biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

AKathy said:


> I bought this car seat a couple weeks ago and tested it out over the weekend. We drove to my sister's in Nebraska and only stopped for gas and potty breaks. It was an 11-1/2 hour trip. Stella did wonderfully in this seat. I had it in the front of my Pontiac Torrent and although Stella weighs 13 pounds, it did not activate the airbag. This is the third car seat I have had and is by far the best. There's plenty of room, it fits easily into the car, Stella can see out of it and like I said, it doesn't activate the front airbag. We drove home yesterday and it took us 12 hours, again only stopping for gas and potty breaks. Stella was able to stretch out and sleep most of the way in this car seat. It's a keeper!


Which car seat and what size did you get? Sorry too confusing trying to review all the posts, so I will ask...thanks flynn


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Flynn - I'm pretty sure AKathy bought the Tagalong on-seat booster because she posted a link on page one of this thread. Linda - I agonized over which harness to get looking at numerous brands etc. Finally, I figured I was over-analyzing the whole thing and bought two available locally at a pet boutique - like these: http://www.puplife.com/collections/step-in-dog-harnesses They are very adjustable - and once you have them sized to you havie, they can just step into the harness. After you snap in closed. there are TWO metal rings that meet in the center (over the closure) at the top. The car seat comes with the short leash attached to it - you just clip it through the two metal rings. You need to adjust the length of the car seat leash so they can't twist around and get tangled up in the car seat.....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ls-indy said:


> Flynn - I'm pretty sure AKathy bought the Tagalong on-seat booster because she posted a link on page one of this thread. Linda - I agonized over which harness to get looking at numerous brands etc. Finally, I figured I was over-analyzing the whole thing and bought two available locally at a pet boutique - like these: http://www.puplife.com/collections/step-in-dog-harnesses They are very adjustable - and once you have them sized to you havie, they can just step into the harness. After you snap in closed. there are TWO metal rings that meet in the center (over the closure) at the top. The car seat comes with the short leash attached to it - you just clip it through the two metal rings. You need to adjust the length of the car seat leash so they can't twist around and get tangled up in the car seat.....


Thanks so much. I think I am going to get Sir Winston one..he is about 15 lbs..I appreciate the information about the harnesses too!!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

ls-indy said:


> I'm very happy with Daisy and Beau's car seats:
> 
> They are high enough for them to see out easily.
> They are very sturdy.
> ...


I love the seats. Your pups look so happy. Sorry I'm sure I missed it but what brand are they? Would love to get some for my boys.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My car seat is ordered! Trudy, it is the Solvit Jumbo Tag-Along On-Seat Booster - there is a link to a site that carries them in post #29 of this thread.

Lynda, thanks for the info regarding the harness. They look great - lots of prints/patterns to choose from - and leashes to match.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I just went to order mine on Amazon and I couldn't find the one with the plaid cloth liner. Does anyone know where I can order that style of this seat?

I love the pictures of them in the seats! so cute.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Pipersmom said:


> I just went to order mine on Amazon and I couldn't find the one with the plaid cloth liner. Does anyone know where I can order that style of this seat?
> 
> I love the pictures of them in the seats! so cute.


Julie - the site that there is a link to in post #29 of this thread had the plaid-lined version.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, the car seat I'm refering to is the Jumbo Tagalong On-Seat Booster. I posted the link in post #29 to where I got mine. I just use a regular harness that I already had.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Linda-how many times do people have to say post #29 for me to actually read it? lol.

I'm glad so many people like it and I'm ordering mine now. Free shipping too!


----------



## Velma (Jul 31, 2010)

*Test passed with flying colors!!!*

After reading the posts about the Tagalong Booster Seat, I decided to purchase one as I wasn't happy with the one I currently have. I purchased the Jumbo as I wanted to make sure he had plenty of moving around space as we would be using it for long road trips with our Fifth-Wheel. Our first test was from Oklahoma to Nebraska, which is about a 9-hour drive.


I can say that I absolutely love this car seat! :whoo: It gives Banjo plenty of room to lay down, move around and even sprawl when he wants to! Of course, he's only about six months old, but I can see that he will still have plenty of room once he reaches his full size. It's not too difficult to put in and take out (my husband has a big dually truck and I'm only 5'2" tall!!!)  Plus, it's not really that heavy!!

Banjo got a little carsick and I just took out the pillow and put a folded towel in its place until I could get the thing washed). That's another thing I love about this car seat....being able to remove the liner and wash it as necessary,which I did and was able to put back in without any problem.

I highly recommend this carseat...I can't remember who started the original post, but THANK YOU!! :kiss:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Velma - Thank you for posting the pics of this car seat with the PLAID lining. I had posted the pics of Daisy and Beau with the furry lining - but so many people are interested in the plaid! FYI - I mentioned your pics on the other havanese forum so others can check in here to see your pics! I'm glad others are having success with this car seat too! It's so great to be able to share havie things we like and be able to find things others have found that work well for our breed!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Lynda-You should get a commission for each seat you've helped this company sell 

I've been thinking about a new seat for a while so I really appreciate you starting this thread. This is why I love this forum so much!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Julie - I agree about the value of the forums. I've learned so much and SAVED so much by listening to what others say have worked for them. Daisy turned two in april, and I hadn't bought a seat because I couldn't find one I liked until this one - - - so I had to share!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Little dogs have so much EXTRA stuff! ound: My aussie - we just toss her into the back of my Rav4 and we go. I really think that Jack needs a seat for his safety. Images of a flying Hav or slithering Hav under my feet cause some worry. He is so little. The only problem is if I get a seat big enough for him, I am going to have to strap a kid to the roof rack. 

I could, I suppose, pop up one of the 3rd row seats but then I won't be able to see Jack very well. I think that will have to be the plan.  He will be banished to the back of the bus with Nessie.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I just ordered the car seat..I did not order a harness, which one do I need??? Thanks gang, I am going to NC later this month and Sir Winston is not a good traveler..so I decided to go ahead and get the car seat..I don't want him bouncing all over me while I am driving, this will be a big shock for him I am sure!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I ordered two! We should be getting commission on these sales!

I use their regular harnesses, clipped onto the "tether" that comes with the seat. One harness is a regular Petco type, the other is a step in-quick release. I think any harness that has a ring to attach to a leash works.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I do have a harness for him so maybe I have all I need, except something to keep him occupied...I will have to do practice car rides I am sure. I am excited to get this! yes we should all get a break I think!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I definitely agree that Lynda should be collecting a commission!! I am waiting to get mine (hopefully, it will be arriving soon) to see how much of a pain in the fanny it is to move from car to car - if it is too much of a hassle, I will just order myself up another one for the other car! I was telling a friend about ordering up the car seat for Augie - she just looked at me incredulously and said 'they make such things?????' ound: I did order a step-in harness from PupLife as I am not happy with the one I now have.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I ordered mine. The hubby rolled his eyes until I told him how hard it was just to zip over to a friend's home to drop off our youngest son. I was lazy and didn't want to go grab the travel crate. It was just a 5 minute drive. 

On the way over, my son held him but the trip back - oh boy. Jack bounced everywhere, slid off the seat, tried to get into my lap, under my feet...

He is so going to be banished to the back of the bus. The seat should be here midweek just in time for his puppy kindergarten class. When it gets here, I plan to take Jack to the local pet store and have them fit him with a little harness.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope you like the Tagalong On-Seat as much as AKathy, Velma and I do. I'm sure it's not perfect for every Havie - but it works for me!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

For those of you who have just ordered this seat, be sure to check it out immediately. Mine arrived last night and came with two 'left walls'. I called Solv-It this a.m. and the man I spoke with was *very* pleasant and evidently some seats had been packed up with two of the same side. I told him I belonged to a forum and that there were quite a few orders made at the recommendation of someone on the forum. Then he asked me a few questions about why I chose this particular seat, etc. He said they would be shipping my 'right wall' out today.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ack! Thanks for the heads-ups. According to the tracking, mine should arrive next Monday. I love tracking numbers...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> For those of you who have just ordered this seat, be sure to check it out immediately. Mine arrived last night and came with two 'left walls'. I called Solv-It this a.m. and the man I spoke with was *very* pleasant and evidently some seats had been packed up with two of the same side. I told him I belonged to a forum and that there were quite a few orders made at the recommendation of someone on the forum. Then he asked me a few questions about why I chose this particular seat, etc. He said they would be shipping my 'right wall' out today.


Oh, I hope not...I need mine for next weekend....ughhhhhhhh! thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Flynn - he asked me which version I had ordered (the basic one, not the plaid), so maybe it just happened with the one version - I didn't ask. And I don't know when they had discovered the problem, but he said they were out in the warehouse checking them out, so hopefully they discovered it before yours was shipped. And mine is going to be 'iffy' if it gets here in time. If not, we will use Augie's crate and strap it in as he seems to be comfortable in that. I need to learn to not be a procrastinator!!! His new step-in harness came too - I probably could have gotten the smaller version - it fits but is probably over-kill in its 'sturdiness' for a smaller dog. Looks very well made though.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

My two came yesterday. All parts OK.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Rory, which ones did you order? The plaid or the standard one with the fuzzy lining?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Flynn - he asked me which version I had ordered (the basic one, not the plaid), so maybe it just happened with the one version - I didn't ask. And I don't know when they had discovered the problem, but he said they were out in the warehouse checking them out, so hopefully they discovered it before yours was shipped. And mine is going to be 'iffy' if it gets here in time. If not, we will use Augie's crate and strap it in as he seems to be comfortable in that. I need to learn to not be a procrastinator!!! His new step-in harness came too - I probably could have gotten the smaller version - it fits but is probably over-kill in its 'sturdiness' for a smaller dog. Looks very well made though.


Me too, I procrastinated. I got the same one the plain one...I have a harness which is the same probably a little too big..I tend to get everything too big :-} Hope it arrives in time for you!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

My two are the plain ones. I thought they'd wear better in the long run.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

I purchased the Jumbo Seat and an very pleased with it. I got the shearling version. It fits well in my Prius as someone else had mentioned. It is big enough for two of my dogs to sit together in the seat. Bella is growing up, nearing 8 months, and is getting longer. This seat has plenty of room for her to stretch out in.

The one thing we have done is to cover both of our booster seats with towels. Even though the cover is easy to remove and wash, we have had several incident where one or the other pup has become car sick. They have a tendancy to want to re-eat their mess. So I put down a couple of towels. When one becomes messy, I simply fold it over and pull it out - leaving a clean towel behind. I found this to be easier to do than trying to clean the mess directly off of the seat. Especially when I am travelling alone and have to pull over to accomplish the clean-up.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

klomanchiodo said:


> I purchased the Jumbo Seat and an very pleased with it. I got the shearling version. It fits well in my Prius as someone else had mentioned. It is big enough for two of my dogs to sit together in the seat. Bella is growing up, nearing 8 months, and is getting longer. This seat has plenty of room for her to stretch out in.
> 
> The one thing we have done is to cover both of our booster seats with towels. Even though the cover is easy to remove and wash, we have had several incident where one or the other pup has become car sick. They have a tendancy to want to re-eat their mess. So I put down a couple of towels. When one becomes messy, I simply fold it over and pull it out - leaving a clean towel behind. I found this to be easier to do than trying to clean the mess directly off of the seat. Especially when I am travelling alone and have to pull over to accomplish the clean-up.


Now I don't know if I got the right one. I wanted the one that sits on the seat, hope that is what I ordered.. How big are your dogs in weight? Sir Winston is 15 lbs, so I don't know if two of him could fit in the Jumbo or not... sounds like a good buy!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I got the seat yesterday and I love it! I was actually worried it might be too big for the front seat of my VW Jetta but it fits great, is high enough that she can see out easily and can lie down with plenty of room.

Piper is 10.5 lbs and as you can see has more than enough room to take a nap! 

Thanks to all for the reviews, I'm really glad I ordered it.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Bella is about 10 lbs. now and Willow is about 5 lbs. When General, our Yorkie, gets into the seat with Bella, he is about 12 lbs. The Jumbo seat sits on the seat, just like the photos you have seen on this link. We are very pleased with the purchase. I'd recommend it to a friend and to you.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I got my tag a long Jumbo seat yesterday, Sir Winston weighs about 15 lbs, and I got the shearling/plain version. All parts were there and correct. I was putting it together with Sir supervising. He grabbed the shearling seat and proceeded to take it up onto his chair. Wish it had not been to dark to take a photo, I will try again later and see what he does after his walk, since I did not complete putting on the cover etc. Hope I can get the photo, it cute to watch him...he obviously knew it was for him. (Isn't everything?)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ah - Piper looks so cute in her seat. Glad to hear everyone else's seats all came with their correct parts and that you like them so well. Wish mine had too. Hopefully, the part will come *soon.* 
Haha, Flynn - we have had several packages come in the past week and they have ALL been for this spoiled Havanese!! Got a box of more hair products to try out on him - the Nature's Specialties Plum Silky this time. They do smell good. I have enough shampoos here to bathe a dozen dogs for a year, I swear!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I ordered mine today. Now to find a harness that is girlie and doesn't close with velcro or those slip together closures. Rosie's harness came undone just walking (and she doesn't pull) I put a small collar on her and the slip together closure came out. Any suggestions?


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Lucile - the harness I have for Daisy and Beau has the snap together closure - BUT both sides of the clasp have a metal ring. I attach the car-seat tether to BOTH of the rings so the harness won't come off even if the snap opened....

Here is a link to this type of harness so you can see the metal rings: http://www.puplife.com/collections/step-in-dog-harnesses

Glad to see more positive reviews of this car seat!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yippee! I just got the correct side to my car seat! Now to put it together and try it out. Lucile, I ordered one of the step-in harnesses from the site Lynda posted a link to. Haven't tried it out yet, but appears to be pretty sturdy. If I recall, they had several 'girly' looking ones.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

well, my SECOND tagalong seat came today. No, supposedly I just ordered one from Amazon and for the first time used the buy with 1 click...somehow, I bought two. I don't know how that happened..but I emailed the company and they are going to take it back and not charge me to restock it. Mine came from Southpawpetsupply and I had an invoice on my box which gave their site and an [email protected]
They were very nice about it all. 
I have not gong to their site to see what else they sell, but will do so. It is nice to know a company still cares about customer service, even when the customer is wrong! So take a look at their site if you need anything!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We got ours on Tuesday. I set it up where everyone can investigate it. 

Jack's reaction: FLEECE!! Let's chew it!
Bazinga's reaction: Finally, a throne appropiate for my greatness. (he is a cat afterall.)
Nessie's reaction: I am sure that I can fit in here if I curl up very, very small.

(Nessie moved when I reached for the camera. Drat! I really wanted a pic of a 40 lb Aussie smushed into a 15 lb car seat.)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ummm, Flynn, maybe it is a 'sign'?? That you should be acquiring a playmate for Sir Winston (to fill that extra seat) - hmmmmm? :eyebrows:

Pam - get that camera ready. Would love to see Nessie packed into the seat! Still haven't put mine into the car - going to do that today. It has been sitting on the floor and Augie will get in it and rest with his head draped over the edge. It looks like just the right size for him, a little room to stretch out without being huge.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Linda, I think I will but meanwhile here is what I got from Tagalong... I am copying and pasting...
Please let your Havanese friends know that we have tons of cute items for trendy dogs on our website www.southpawpetsupply.com 
> If they put in the comments section at check out Silky Terrier Rescue we donate 10% of the purchase price to Silky Rescue. Not Havanese, but still little dogs in need. 
> We also have vendor booths at several dog shows in Southern California up until around May of next year, after that we will be vending in Northern California.
> Of particular interest may be the Pet Flys pee pads (for naughty boys) and the Pet Gear Pet Pens which many of the Havanese folks out here are using for whelping pens. We are also adding a grooming section with grooming tables etc. If there is anything in particular that they are interested in, but don't see it on the site all they have to do is let me know what they are interested in and I can get it.
>


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just want to report that Augie spent the better part of 14.5 hours in the Tagalong seat yesterday  and he did wonderfully!!! He appears to be very comfortable in it! He did not get tangled up but was still able to turn so that he could face to the other side if he wished. We purchased the step in harness from the site that was referred to earlier in this thread and it worked well too and did not seem to cause much matting - just a small bit. Not a single whine, wimper, grumble or ? He was soo excited to see new places, smell new smells, meet new people. And he didn't throw up either! Had been a little concerned with that as he did a bit as a pup.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

This week DH took a rental car out of town on business rather than load miles on our personal vehicles. I had to meet him at the rental agency to pick him up last night. I knew Daisy and Beau had missed him - so I took them along with me: something I would never have done before I got the car seats! They were so excited to see him - and DH was glad I'd brought them since he'd missed them too. Last week DH took them to O'Charley's to carry out some salads. We take Daisy and Beau to check the progress on the new house our son and DIL are building.

It's just so much easier to take them now, and they like to "go for a ride" so much!! They are seeing new places and meeting new friends because its so easy to include them.

The car seats have really improved their lives!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Used my Tag A Long car seat for a 3.5 hour trip which was Winston's first experience in it, and he was a little confused the first 15 minutes, but caught on fast. On the way back home several times he stretched out in his seat and put all fours up in the air, his favorite sleeping position..I am sure the truck drivers were shocked!!! 
The only thing is my car windows are not tinted dark, so I got a screen to put on the windows, the sun was my only problem!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Bumping this thread for you Trish.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you Linda. It's a long thread...I will read it after dinner. 

I'm so glad I found all you guys.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

HMMMM. These are nice. The part that the dogs lie on is cushioned? I will keep these in mind if my lookout seats wear out.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> HMMMM. These are nice. The part that the dogs lie on is cushioned? I will keep these in mind if my lookout seats wear out.


Yes. If you go back to the beginning of the thread where Lynda posted the photos, you can see where there is a 'shelf' that is attached in the frame about halfway up the frame so the dog sits high enough to see out of the car windows. You put the outer cover on the frame, then the inner cover, and then there is a pillow (it isn't terribly thick, but it is soft) that sits on that shelf. I put a small piece of polar fleece in it too, on top of the pillow, to try to keep the cover cleaner.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

These look really cool. Unfortunately I won't be able to get any by Saturday morning, but a friend of mine who has three dogs said that I could borrow one of his carriers for the trip. Thanks again for finding this thread for me.


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

*Tagalong car seat in Canada?*

Gosh, something else to buy for the little one!

:thumb:

These Tagalong seats sound great.

I've been thinking all along that we would use the travel crate in the car, but I think she'd be so much happier in one of these.

Canadians -- have you found them for sale in Canada? Amazon.com won't ship them to Canada, and I haven't yet found any Canadian retailers or online stores that stock them.


----------



## nycali (Sep 6, 2010)

You have a cute li'l puppy.
Brookstone is a store/online/catalog merchant that ships to Canada. They sell a very similar dog car seat that you can consider: http://www.brookstone.com/searchResults.jsp.vr?NOCACHE=true
Good luck!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

IslandLady said:


> Gosh, something else to buy for the little one!
> 
> Canadians -- have you found them for sale in Canada? Amazon.com won't ship them to Canada, and I haven't yet found any Canadian retailers or online stores that stock them.


I just saw this one on the Canadian Tire website. Kurgo Skybox Pet Car Seat
here's the link http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...rgo%2BSkybox%2BPet%2BCar%2BSeat.jsp?locale=en

I was just at Canadian Tire actually and I didn't see it on the shelf or I might have gotten it. What I did end up getting is a closed unit. I thought that Sammy might be less frightened for the first ride if he has a place to hide in. So this is what I got here's the link http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...axi%2BCarrier%252C%2BSoft-sided.jsp?locale=en 
please tell me what you think. It's good up to over 20 pounds and Sammy is only around 6 pounds or so. I figured I could put the seatbelt through the straps to secure the carrier to the car.


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the leads, Nycali and Trish.

I found a place called Canadian Pet Essentials that would ship the Tagalong to me for $28 S&H.  

Then I found the Tagalong at Costco Canada's online store. Shipping is free! Ordered the deluxe, with that nice plaid.
It should be here in 7-10 business days.

We took Chica to the hardware store today in my car (with DH holding her). She whimpered a little during the car ride, but as soon as the store staff and customers began making a fuss over her, she was in heaven!


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

*I don't have separate headrests. Will the tagalong work?*

Fiddle-dee-dee!

My Solvit Tagalong arrived yesterday ... but I had somehow missed the "requirement" that there be headrests.

I have a new Smart Car (my other baby!) and the headrests are just an extension of the seat.

http://www.thesmart.ca/

Is that going to work? Or do the headrests need to be separate from the main part of the seat, in order to attach safely?


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

You must have bought the seat that hangs off the headrests. I bought the seat that sits on the seat/bench of the car. The seat booster http://www.radiofence.com/products/Solvit-Tagalong-On-Seat-Booster.html The dogs love them!! Soemone else will have to answer the headrsest question. Or before getting too far into it....return it for the booster.
We took them for a long ride yesterday to get used to them for the road trip to Florida next month. Lucy laid down and gazed out the window, in the sun. Rico was so excited looking out the window. They defintely feel more secure being up and cradled in these seats.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I bought the same one that sits on the seat and love it!!..will it fit on the back seat of your car?


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks, guys!



Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> ..will it fit on the back seat of your car?


I have a smart car. There is no back seat! :bounce:

We tried it just now and I actually think it will be fine. The headrest area of the seat is narrower than the main part of the seat, and the passenger seat belt is attached at roughly the same place the independent headrest would be, so that gives the top strap a place to rest ... at least on the right side.

We adjusted the various belts and tried jiggling it around, imitating the movements and weight of a puppy as best we could. It was completely sturdy. Then we tried Chica in it (just in the garage).

I'm going to contact the SolvIt people just to be sure it will be safe.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hope it works for you. We have the on-seat booster too - sits directly on the seat so doesn't require strapping around the headrest - is attached to the car with the seatbelt. Augie loves being able to look out and appears to be quite comfortable in the seat. When he sees the travel harness come out, he is almost beside himself with excitement. I am going to order another so I don't have to switch between cars.


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds interesting. Is it high enough for him to see out the window? 

And what are you using for a travel harness? I have a #2 Buddy Belt for later, but it's still too big for Chica at 11 weeks.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

IslandLady said:


> Sounds interesting. Is it high enough for him to see out the window?
> 
> And what are you using for a travel harness? I have a #2 Buddy Belt for later, but it's still too big for Chica at 11 weeks.


Yes, it is high enough to see out of the window. There is a photo of Julie's Piper in her seat in post #80 of this thread. I thought I had posted a photo of Augie in his seat in this thread as well, but don't see it so will attach it. I apologize if it is already posted and I just missed seeing it.  (This has been a crazy day) Also post #85 has a link to the site where I got Augie's step in Lupine harness.

P.S. This seat is in a Subaru Forester - so you can get an idea of size.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I have both seats. The Solv-It (or the one that hangs from the headrest) was perfect for when Stella was smaller and our trips were short. Now that she's full grown, I much prefer the on seat booster. She has much more room for longer car trips and it just seems much sturdier and safer to me.


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

AKathy said:


> I have both seats. The Solv-It (or the one that hangs from the headrest) was perfect for when Stella was smaller and our trips were short. Now that she's full grown, I much prefer the on seat booster. She has much more room for longer car trips and it just seems much sturdier and safer to me.


So I guess you're saving the smaller one for your next Havanese? 

Do you remember about how big Stella was, when you decided to switch to the on-seat booster?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy gets car sick, so I'm not sure how much driving we will be doing with her. I was hoping to just take her everywhere....but If she is not going to be happy driving I certainly don't want to put her through hell. It's just so pathetic to see her turn green. Even tried some meds from the vet and I swear it made it worse! I have tried everything and now I'm hoping she will possibly out grow it.
She out -grew her over the head-rest car seat so I joined the club and bought the jumbo solvit that goes on the seat. As you can see she likes it. ....not sure if she will when she is in the car and we are moving! LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Aww, Whimsy looks so comfy in her new car seat! I agree, I think she would definitely look better cream color than green!  How old is she? Augie used to get car sick when he was a puppy. But he seems to have outgrown it. If we are on a winding road, I really try to watch it so we are not 'swinging' wildly around the curves and corners. We drove to Mt. with him in his Jumbo Solvit. He absolutely loved it. We just received our second one. Got the plaid one this time for the other car so we wouldn't have to switch them - yep, pretty lazy I am!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Whimsy looks so content in her new carseat! Abby has outgrown her car anxiety finally although still pants quite a bit of the way - even to Charleston, SC - a four hour drive! We used to have to drag her into the car but now she hops right in willingly. For some of our babies it just takes time so I hope that will be the case for Whimsy.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy will be a year old on St. Patricks Day..keeping my fingers crossed that she will outgrow it.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

> I have both seats. The Solv-It (or the one that hangs from the headrest) was perfect for when Stella was smaller and our trips were short. Now that she's full grown, I much prefer the on seat booster. She has much more room for longer car trips and it just seems much sturdier and safer to me.
> 
> So I guess you're saving the smaller one for your next Havanese?
> 
> Do you remember about how big Stella was, when you decided to switch to the on-seat booster?


Stella was about 10 pounds when I switched. She's now around 12 and I've switched again to an even bigger one simply because she can really stretch out in it on 10-12 hour car rides. I still have the on seat booster by Solv-It and use that for driving around town.

ETA: Oh and I'd love another havanese but I just can't do it with my lifestyle. Stella will always be an only.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

*giggle* Every time I see Stella's picture, I think she is wearing a Phantom of the Opera mask. Weird, I know. I adore her facial marking.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Glad someone resurrected this thread. Wish I'd seen it about a week earlier. I just bought Boo a piece of crap car seat for $60 at PetSmart. Now I gotta take that stupid thing back and get one of these good ones.....and you're right Pam! Stella definately is wearing a Phantom of the Opera mask!!!!!! And it's awesome!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> Whimsy gets car sick, so I'm not sure how much driving we will be doing with her. I was hoping to just take her everywhere....but If she is not going to be happy driving I certainly don't want to put her through hell. It's just so pathetic to see her turn green. Even tried some meds from the vet and I swear it made it worse! I have tried everything and now I'm hoping she will possibly out grow it.
> She out -grew her over the head-rest car seat so I joined the club and bought the jumbo solvit that goes on the seat. As you can see she likes it. ....not sure if she will when she is in the car and we are moving! LOL


Have you tried going in the other direction and trying Whimsy traveling on the seat, where she CAN'T see out the windows? I have had several trainers tell me that some dogs get less car sick if they can't see out. They tend to settle down faster (less stimulation) and just fall asleep. Kodi travels in a donut bed on the seat with a car harness. He can't see out the windows, and it doesn't bother him at all. (and it has the advantage that he LOVES the heated seat in the winter!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

oooo! heated car seats... Kodi is so spoiled.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> oooo! heated car seats... Kodi is so spoiled.


I know, but he deserves it. And he is SO cute as he burrows down into his seat, seeking the very warmest position!:biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

karen...I will try your suggestion next if she still get sick..havent had a change to try it out yet. The weather has been crappy and I hate going out in it with my hip.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> karen...I will try your suggestion next if she still get sick..havent had a change to try it out yet. The weather has been crappy and I hate going out in it with my hip.


Be careful!!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

We drove 1500 miles down to Florida and back using these "on the seat" seats. Rico and Lucy loved them! As soon as they got in them, they laied down and relaxed. It was a safe perch to watch the world go by.

Lucy has a tendency to get car sick when we're on bumpy, curvy roads, so I put a towle on her seat. If she gets sick, it's easy to clean up. Once we hit the highway she's A-OK!


----------

